# Monster in a Box- Ice Cream Maker Motor



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

I invite you to check out my latest video introducing my Monster in a Box concept motor which utilizes an old ice cream maker motor. Love to hear your feedback, ideas and examples of your experience. Additionally, I have my own social group here called "ScareRookie-The New Guys". Love to have new members, new home haunters but completely open to all. I created it to build out a consistently active group people so we can all learn and share with each other.


----------



## runbus36 (Sep 7, 2014)

The idea is awesome my only concern would be is if the roller will cut a groove in and through the styrofoam by the end of the year. I imagine if there is no weight on the lid of the coffin/box you should be ok


----------

